# National Insurance (NI) Number - UK Spouse Settlement Visa



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi Guys,

*Re: UK Spouse Settlement Visa*

Does a National Insurance (NI) come printed on the back of your Biometric residence permit (BRP)?

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. You have to apply for it separately: https://www.gov.uk/apply-national-insurance-number


----------

